
How much of the Internet is using QUIC? - okket
https://blog.apnic.net/2018/05/15/how-much-of-the-internet-is-using-quic/
======
mholt
For those curious to try it, you can use QUIC today with Caddy:

    
    
        $ caddy -quic
    

Will enable QUIC where the client supports it. (It's still experimental,
obviously.)

------
gok
Seems like this is really "How much of the European Internet is using QUIC?"
but still interesting!

